# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  Music Volume EQ V 1.1 لرفع صوت اجهزة الاندرويد

## Ae3sar

*Music Volume EQ V 1.1 لرفع صوت اجهزة الاندرويد*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *  *برنامج رائع لاجهزة الاندرويد فهو  يجعل صوتها ليس لها مثيل عن طريق التحكم في الصوت وتأثيرات الصوت و زيادة  معدل الصوت عن طريق EQ الايكولايزر  متوافق مع اندرويد 2.1 واعلى ويدعم  تطبيقات تشغيل الاغاني جميعها بما فيها Android Music Player- Winamp-Google Music- MixZing  *  *صور التطبيق *  * *  * *  * *      *روابط التحميل*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *لتحميله من سوق الاندرويد* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

